

Strategies for finding an internship at a SF startup? - vanderjuice

I moved to SF not long ago from a backwater, soul sucking town in search for, at the very least, some livability. Though I don't hold a college degree, I have some acumen with programming and a decent knowledge of web development. I would like to consolidate and master these skills as an intern at some small startup (and earn some form of livable wage). I've haven't received any real responses to my emails that explain my situation and don't really know too much about startup culture in SF. As veterans (or neophytes), I'm hoping to gleam some advice on strategies from you on acquiring an internship.
======
_pius
Six basic things to attend to right now:

1\. Be confident. You don't need a college degree here.

2\. Do you have a Github account? If not, get one and post some of your work
there.

3\. Set up a profile on AngelList's talent page: <https://angel.co/talent>

4\. Enable serendipity: put your e-mail and website in your Hacker News
profile. :)

5\. Cruise Meetup.com and join some local groups that are for enthusiasts who
do what you do (or want to do).

6\. Try to find some hackathons you can attend for fun, networking, free food,
and quick access to recruiters for local startups.

This guy sends out a weekly e-mail about Bay Area hackathons:
[http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/12767983-latest-
up...](http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/12767983-latest-updates-to-
upcoming-hackathons-in-san-francisco-bay-area-this-weekend-most-of-them-free-
so-sign-up-early)

